# looking for reputable breeder in illinois/chicago



## coleyQ1126 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knew of any responsible breeders in illinois. I am interested in a GSD as a companion pet only so Im not too concerned with show or working capability. My main concerns are health and temperament. Thanks!


----------



## utsavized (Feb 25, 2013)

Bump. No one?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Two names that come to mind are Robin Huerta at Huerta Hof or Melinda Clark at vom Gildaf.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Bill Kulla @ :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::

My best friend owns a male out of that kennel. I have daily contact with him and can say I have never seen a dog anywhere with better nerve. ROCK solid, great drive, biddable and just a nice dog overall.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I second Robin Huerta. Beautiful dogs. Excellent healthy companions.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice litter soon (hopefully) here.

GranvilleGerman Shepherds - Home


----------



## utsavized (Feb 25, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> I second Robin Huerta. Beautiful dogs. Excellent healthy companions.


Email them 2 times already, no replies


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am VERY sorry.....I did answer you in a PM today.
Did not see the first email...only the second one today.


----------



## utsavized (Feb 25, 2013)

robinhuerta said:


> I am VERY sorry.....I did answer you in a PM today.
> Did not see the first email...only the second one today.


Thanks Robin!


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

*Can't get hold of you*



robinhuerta said:


> I am VERY sorry.....I did answer you in a PM today.
> Did not see the first email...only the second one today.


Robin
I am from NW suburbs of Chicago and looking to get in touch with you. Sent you couple emails but you may have been busy. I even messaged you over FB...

If you see this - can you please let me know of a way to get in touch with you? I am looking to have GS puppy as a new family member and hoping to have one for my daughters as a surprise around summer break.
[email protected]

Thank you,
Ash


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sent Robin a facebook message for you. She doesn't come on the board anymore.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> sent Robin a facebook message for you. She doesn't come on the board anymore.


Thank you. There's a public FB page and I messaged her there but doesn't seem like anyone's checking that...

Hopefully she can fwd me a # or email or some way of getting in touch with her. 

Thank you again.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Robin at Heutra Hof or Julie at My Bodyguard. Both are great reputable breeders that would be in your area.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

mnm said:


> Robin at Heutra Hof or Julie at My Bodyguard. Both are great reputable breeders that would be in your area.


Emailed Robin multiple times - I am sure she's extremely busy so all I can do is have patience and wait.

Will try to reach out to Julie as well.

Appreciate the info


----------

